# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Lý do anh em cơ khí đổ xô đầu tư máy cắt CNC mini EMC-1500Pro

## Máy cắt CNC

Hiện nay, đang có rất nhiều công ty quy mô nhỏ hoặc các khách hàng tư nhân đổ xô đầu tư máy cắt CNC mini Plasma này, vậy mẫu máy cắt này có gì đặc biệt? các bạn quan tâm có thể tham khảo lí do dưới đây.

*Những đặc tính ưu việt của máy cắt CNC mini EMC-1500Pro:
*
– Rail trục X bằng hợp kim nhôm cứng siêu bền. Rail trục Y làm bằng thép hợp kim được phay cẩn thận bằng máy phay CNC công nghiệp cho độ chính xác cao. 

– Bộ điều khiển EMC-D420 tiếng Việt.

– Đèn laser căn tôn.

– 1 bộ nâng hạ chiều cao tự động đời mới cho mỏ plasma EMC-V2.0PRO.

– Bộ chống va đập mỏ cắt.

– 1 bộ tách áp chống nhiễu Plasma.

– Bộ đánh lửa tự động cho mỏ cắt gas.

– Mỏ cắt gas, van chống cháy ngược + bép cắt gas.

Ưu điểm khi sử dụng máy cắt CNC EMC
– Được các kỹ sư EMC lắp đặt và đào tạo chuyển giao công nghệ ngay tại xưởng khách hàng. Giúp khách hàng khai thác và sử dụng đầy đủ các tính năng của máy CNC và phần mềm.

– Hỗ trợ kho thư viện hoa văn với hàng nghìn mẫu phong phú và đa dạng, đầy đủ các mẫu hoa văn thông dụng trên thị trường.

– Đào tạo, xử lý sự cố Online qua Internet.

– Hỗ trợ đào tạo thêm miễn phí tại văn phòng công ty EMC mà không giới hạn số lần và số người đào tạo.

– Được nâng cấp và bảo trì thường xuyên phần mềm và máy cắt CNC.

– Trong quá trình vận hành máy, nếu xảy ra sự cố, khách hàng sẽ được các kỹ sư EMC hỗ trợ ngay tức thì.

– Trong trường hợp hỏng hóc phải gửi bảo hành, EMC sẽ ngay lập tức cung cấp thiết bị thay thế để luôn đảm bảo công việc của khách hàng không bị gián đoạn

– Máy được thiết kế vừa đảm bảo đầy đủ các tính năng nhưng rất dễ sử dụng , bảo dưỡng và sửa chữa.

– EMC luôn có trách nhiệm hướng dẫn chuyển giao công nghệ vận hành máy và sử dụng phần mềm.

– Yêu cầu người vận hành máy chỉ cần biết chữ.

*Một số hình ảnh cắt được bởi máy cắt CNC mini EMC-1500Pro: 
*

----------


## Máy cắt CNC

Máy cắt CNC mini cắt bản mã

----------


## Máy cắt CNC

Máy CNC cắt hoa văn đẹp không tì vết

----------

